
Carve your own spoon (2014) - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/feb/06/carve-your-own-spoon
======
teh_klev
Fab, I remember this fella from years ago. There's a series of four videos on
YouTube featuring him explaining and demonstrating his craft:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I9L1aF6kiM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I9L1aF6kiM)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT1RkaaKYOo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT1RkaaKYOo)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufhCDe1r_-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufhCDe1r_-c)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLv4lErCupQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLv4lErCupQ)

------
kentbrew
I've been messing around with carving for a few years and can strongly
recommend it as a break from the digital world. Other names to watch for on
the YouTube: Paul Sellers, Ben Orford, and (especially) Anna Casserly.

Here's a big collection of carved things, spoons and otherwise:
[https://www.pinterest.com/kentbrew/carving/](https://www.pinterest.com/kentbrew/carving/)

------
codingdave
It is a pretty great hobby, in that carving spoons is simple enough that my 8
year old son picked it up, but with enough depth to the skills that you can
spend years mastering the details. And even the simple ones made by a beginner
are functional in the kitchen.

------
dtf
Still around in 2017, it seems:

[https://barnthespoon.com/](https://barnthespoon.com/)

------
StavrosK
An article on carving spoons and not a single photo of such a spoon? That
seems a bit thoughtless.

------
mads
Am I weird because this sounds really appealing to me for some reason? Didn't
do any wood work since sløjd in school :D

------
6d6b73
There is no spoon.

